# Raleigh Chopper



## TheFizzer (Jul 9, 2018)

Picking this Chopper up tomorrow.  I don't know too much about these.  I feel like I am getting it for a fair price.  Probably just going to use it as trade material for a balloon tire bike.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 9, 2018)

If that is a 10-Speed Chopper you can trade it for a small car


----------



## Hammer (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks like a 10 speed to me! I had an Identical one, it was almost mint with an orange line knobby on the rear, fetched almost $1200 a few years back 

Aaron


----------



## petersas (Nov 12, 2018)

is this chopper stil for sale ?


----------



## Mark I. (Nov 16, 2018)

TheFizzer said:


> Picking this Chopper up tomorrow.  I don't know too much about these.  I feel like I am getting it for a fair price.  Probably just going to use it as trade material for a balloon tire bike.
> 
> View attachment 836389



It's a 3+2 5 speed Chopper


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 16, 2018)

I have sold this bike


----------

